# Led Grower



## oligrow (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey everyone I've been growing a while now just changed to LEDS I read a lot of bad things about LEDS and growing marijuana but everything has worked for me so maybe it's the actual lights you use ? Don't know ! But I'm starting a sog going to use 4 ppf-800(using 2 for flowering now) in a 8x8x6 custom made tent this is my second grow with LEDS first one came out alright had to cut it short though still got some alright bud and this grow everything is rocking I have some 4 weeks into flower and some 6 weeks I have some pics let let me know how they look.Thanks !!!!!!


----------



## Gaspar (Oct 28, 2011)

Thats awesome man!!! I just started my LED grow 7 weeks ago. Havent had any problems with my plants at all,


----------



## oligrow (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey thanks for the reply would love to see some pics !!!! Also what LEDS are u using ? Are u flowering Yet ?


----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 28, 2011)

its the actual lights you use - makes all the difference. Most people with led rage are repeating what others have said or are pissed because they bought shitty low wattage panels employing .5w (or worse) diodes. 3w and greater diode models kick ass. I love mine. Are those the haight solid state models?


----------



## massah (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah I love the people who are all "LED's WILL NEVER BE BETTER THAN MY 1000WATT HPS"...I take it they haven't seen the new 5 and 6watt diode panels that only consume 350-400 watts and have an HPS equivalent of 1500watts  They just cost 8x as much as a 1000watt HPS system


----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 28, 2011)

Trust me I have an led journal on this site I've heard it all in the 4-5 months I've had it going. People just love to shit one leds. Went from 2 air cooled 400w hps plus roughly 300w cfl side lighting to 600w led. No drop in yield. The quality was much improved (all autoflower grows). Leds do flower very well. This was one of the many little autos I've grown full cycle with led only.


----------



## Gaspar (Oct 28, 2011)

oligrow said:


> Hey thanks for the reply would love to see some pics !!!! Also what LEDS are u using ? Are u flowering Yet ?


I will get some pics up tonight. Im doing 2 plants with LST. Im using a 3w panel, 660 for red and 450 for blue. Dont know what strains i have because its from a mixed seed bag that ive had for a while all highs tho


----------



## Gaspar (Oct 28, 2011)

massah said:


> Yeah I love the people who are all "LED's WILL NEVER BE BETTER THAN MY 1000WATT HPS"...I take it they haven't seen the new 5 and 6watt diode panels that only consume 350-400 watts and have an HPS equivalent of 1500watts  They just cost 8x as much as a 1000watt HPS system


One thing, A friend of mine bought one of those .5w LED panels, he said it was super cheap and he used it his whole cycle and it still worked. Just took longer i guess


----------



## massah (Oct 28, 2011)

Gaspar said:


> One thing, A friend of mine bought one of those .5w LED panels, he said it was super cheap and he used it his whole cycle and it still worked. Just took longer i guess


well...yeah its going to "work"...but its not going to "work well"...and for the price of those cheap .5w panels you can pickup a bank of CFL's and probably get better results, though not look as cool as the LED's


----------



## Gaspar (Oct 28, 2011)

massah said:


> well...yeah its going to "work"...but its not going to "work well"...and for the price of those cheap .5w panels you can pickup a bank of CFL's and probably get better results, though not look as cool as the LED's


Hahaha!!! Thats for sure. Leds look awesome


----------



## oligrow (Oct 28, 2011)

yeah have u ever grown with LEDS ? I'm using the ppf-800 6w auto leds from Haight Solid State u see the pics they are kicking ass I used to use 4 1000 w hps in a 12x12 grow now I'm using 3 ppf-800 in a 8x8x6 custom made tent and the cost of usage is way down I do agree about the low wattage led they are shit but these ppf-800 work and work well, not using the all of my tent yet about to start a sog going use 4 ppf-800's and about 70 12" to 18" plants I think the pics tell the story !!!!


----------



## massah (Oct 28, 2011)

oligrow said:


> yeah have u ever grown with LEDS ? I'm using the ppf-800 6w auto leds from Haight Solid State u see the pics they are kicking ass I used to use 4 1000 w hps in a 12x12 grow now I'm using 3 ppf-800 in a 8x8x6 custom made tent and the cost of usage is way down I do agree about the low wattage led they are shit but these ppf-800 work and work well, not using the all of my tent yet about to start a sog going use 4 ppf-800's and about 70 12" to 18" plants I think the pics tell the story !!!!


They got PPF-1600's now


----------



## oligrow (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah haight solid state and they kick ass !!!! Used to use 4 1000w hps would never go back !!!!!!!!


----------



## oligrow (Oct 28, 2011)

I diff want to see them I'll be posting my whole sog grow so everyone can see how everything goes !!!! Stay away from low wattage leds!!! Thats why LEDS have got such a bad rap.!!!!!


----------



## oligrow (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah I know I bought 15 ppf-800's but once I did my first grow I seen I didn't need that many.


----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 28, 2011)

oligrow said:


> I diff want to see them I'll be posting my whole sog grow so everyone can see how everything goes !!!! Stay away from low wattage leds!!! Thats why LEDS have got such a bad rap.!!!!!


Indeed. I had some old 1w diode 90w ufos (dual and tri band). Even the 1w aren't very good, or at least pale in comparison to my 14 band 3w diode models. I still found the ufos somewhat useful as side lighting. I eventually flipped them on ebay to get another 3w diode unit.


----------



## oligrow (Oct 28, 2011)

yeah 1w couldn't hurt for side lighting I use 6w leds 140 degree angle 190w in total for each light and even my bottom buds do good but this is what I like about this site here we can learn from each other and it helps us not make some stupid mistake that would cost us our crop,all the years I've been growing it's like I just started again since I changed to leds but I'll never go back to hids and the best part of leds they will only get better as time goes!!!!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 28, 2011)

Finished my first led grow. Some pretty frosty buds too.


----------



## oligrow (Oct 28, 2011)

you have any pics ? how much did you grow?How much yield and what leds did you use and wattage?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 28, 2011)

Look through my journals. I'm still curing. It'll be another cpl weeks but it looks like I'll get a lb out of the three Blackstars. More or less I guess. Check out Chernobyl. It was sweet.


----------



## Gaspar (Nov 1, 2011)

Heres a couple pics i took. One was taken on the 19th and the second was taken on the 30th


----------



## oligrow (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice so did you tie it down? What does that do? One thing I learned I set my lights 24" above plants ( 8 one I took outside it's over 7' now it's nice, super silver haze 2 other SSH were males ) well that was to high should have been at 10" then 4 weeks in flower stage set at 6" well they stretched they were about 2' now 4 over 4' but thats how you learn I should have listened to the led company they said in veg have them at 18" then from 10" to 6" from top then after 4 weeks between 6 to 3" from top next time I won't make that mistake but my others I did what company said have some nice 3' plants as seen in pics we live and learn. As you can see we have a lot of led haters out there swear they won't work or are complete scams, yes there are some companies out there selling garbage but here is some good ones out there. So whole point is don't have your lights to far from top closer the better and leds won't burn your plants.


----------



## Gaspar (Nov 1, 2011)

Yea, i started LST when it was at th 3 node. Its growing faily slow so i raised the light to about 12" from the top to let it start stretching some more


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice start. I've never done an lst grow. I'll stop back for some cool bud porn shots


----------



## oligrow (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah I know the company I bought my led's from, stated that in veg have them 18" from top lower can result in stunted or slow growth , then lower to 10" to 6", then after 4 weeks lower between the 6" to 3" I did do what they said in 3 of my plants but tried 24" on 5 will never have them that high again, but since I really need the room I'm going to finish my 5 ( 4' plants ) outside I'm keeping my 3 ( 3' ) in my tent.


----------



## Gaspar (Nov 1, 2011)

oligrow said:


> Yeah I know the company I bought my led's from, stated that in veg have them 18" from top lower can result in stunted or slow growth , then lower to 10" to 6", then after 4 weeks lower between the 6" to 3" I did do what they said in 3 of my plants but tried 24" on 5 will never have them that high again, but since I really need the room I'm going to finish my 5 ( 4' plants ) outside I'm keeping my 3 ( 3' ) in my tent.



I see what your saying about the height of the light, its gotta be just right. I decided that im gonna supplement the LED with a CFL to help. Which specs should i be looking at for that?? Just so i make sure i dont buy the wrong one


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## oligrow (Nov 1, 2011)

CFL lighting is pretty simple I just use a good shop light a pretty standard light I didn't buy a cheap one though I bought this light 2yrs ago it's the kind you mount on ceiling so I bought a cord for it and wired it and attached some chains but there are easier ones to use I really don't know why I bought this style I now kind of wish I hadn't got it, it's just a pain in the ass to lower or raise and it's pretty heavy but there are many types to get at your local hardware store far as the bulbs get the highest wattage you can get don't waste your money on grow tubes they work but just regular old lights work best but now you can buy t5's they really are the best never used but want to get one myself a hydro store in town has them for $262 which I think is a good price he swears by them and says he's doing all his growing with them now showed pics and looks really good but you can check out cfl's online.Someone else might know more then me about cfl's I just use them to veg works great. Man just typed all this and realized you want to supplement with your led go with the t5's for best result only use regular cfl's for veg like I said you can pick up a good t5 for under $300. I think I even seen some on ebay for less give it a try.


----------



## Gaspar (Nov 1, 2011)

I think im gonna use T5 lights for my next grow. Never used a LED or CFL before, but that is a good price for the T5's


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 1, 2011)

View attachment 1866346View attachment 1866347


----------



## Gaspar (Nov 6, 2011)

Heres a few new pics. Let me know how they look


----------



## Gaspar (Nov 7, 2011)

Another thing, just started a time lapse vid last night. Im gonna make it as long as i can


----------



## gmcooper84 (Nov 7, 2011)

i think those look pretty good for as far along as they are. i've been reading up on led's and i wanna make the jump. i know they are expensive but if they can cut my energy and still have a good yield i'm all about it


----------



## oligrow (Nov 8, 2011)

Gaspar said:


> Another thing, just started a time lapse vid last night. Im gonna make it as long as i can


 Looking good man


----------

